
 Live fulltext search in Ruby on Rails - nickb
http://blog.zmok.net/articles/2008/07/10/live-fulltext-search-in-ruby-on-rails
======
rantfoil
Word of warning: many in the Rails community believe Ferret/ActsAsFerret is
totally unable to handle a production environment, even WITH distributed ruby.

You're probably better off with Acts_as_solr + Solr or Ultrasphinx + Sphinx. I
personally can recommend Sphinx -- it's like nginx, very fast and Russian. =)

The syntax / setup process is similar to Acts as Ferret, only instead the
search indexer / daemons are running Java (Solr, based on Lucene) and Sphinx
(native).

Here's a great thread about it on ruby-forum.com: <http://www.ruby-
forum.com/topic/137629>

~~~
mbleigh
I can second the recommendation for Ultrasphinx. Ferret is like a bad word in
many Ruby development circles. I'm not a search expert, but I know some
talented guys and they all say Sphinx is the way to go (even over Solr).

------
rmac3001
Everything depends on the use case. We use Ruby on Rails for prototyping. Thus
we are not interested in high throughput, but in easy setup.

